# TSF mentioned in PC World



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Its not a very big mention, but we are in one of their articles.  Check it out:
http://www.pcworld.com/howto/article/0,aid,112465,00.asp


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

yay, we're famous


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

Very cool 






Fox said:


> *yay, we're famous *


yes, yes we are. So, autograph signing begins this saturday followed by a "get your picture with a geek" hour. Please, no groupies, thank you  :tongue2: j/k

Seriously, good job everyone !!!!


----------



## Zvalkor (Apr 2, 2002)

Cool. BTW where is Stuart Johnston??


Good work everyone.


----------



## Drifters (Aug 23, 2002)




----------



## Zvalkor (Apr 2, 2002)

:clap:


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Excellent!


----------

